# Does anyone have experience with Cobrador Kennels in Chilliwack, BC



## Joerg Winter (May 10, 2017)

Hello,

We are considering to get a Golden Retriever puppy from Cobrador Kennels in Chilliwack, BC. The breeder makes a good impression on us. However, it is difficult to find any information online about them...

Does anyone here know of them or have any experiences? i would appreciate any comments and thoughts...

Thank you!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

No experience. I looked at their website, and it's very pretty. However it makes no mention whatsoever of health clearances which are needed before breeding a litter on either Labs or Goldens. Neither does it make mention of what they do with their dogs. Do they compete in hunt tests or field trials or obedience or conformation? Are they just raising puppies to sell for money? If that's the case, how do the dogs live? How do they have the knowledge to make good breeding decisions?

Have you checked the websites for the Canadian and the American Golden Retriever clubs? Reading up on health clearances, which ones are required and why they are so important would be a great idea. The more informed you are, the less likely you will be taken advantage of by a breeder who is cutting corners on raising puppies. Here's a link: https://www.grca.org/about-the-breed/health-research/health-screenings-for-the-parents-of-a-litter/
https://grcc.net/index.php/health-concerns/

Ask to see the clearances - if you post the registered names of the dogs you're looking to get a puppy from someone here can help you verify the clearances on the OFA data base.

Here's a link to another thread discussing clearances: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...r-breeder-puppy/453273-goldens-r-4-lovin.html


----------



## Joerg Winter (May 10, 2017)

Thank you! Yes, I am aware of importance of health clearances. I have talked to them on the phone and they emphasized how serious they take that issue. Apparently they are just updating their website. That is why there is not more info. We are considering to just go and visit them. This way we will be able to see how they keep and raise their dogs and discuss the questions you have raised with them in person. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

You might also want to check with Redgold. I believe they're expecting a couple of litters and are also located in Chilliwack.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Joerg Winter said:


> We are considering to just go and visit them. This way we will be able to see how they keep and raise their dogs and discuss the questions you have raised with them in person.


If health is important to you, get the proof of health certifications before you go. It is not difficult to give you potential puppy parent names so you can verify them on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals. Or ask for the certificate copies be sent to you in an email. 

If you ask these questions and they don't give them, skip them. 

It will s a common tactic for less than reputable breeders to encourage people to visit cute puppies because who can say no to a cute puppy? They want you to make your choice with emotion not with you head. 

Here are some graphics I hope will help.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Honestly, LJack is spot on - get the proof of clearances BEFORE you go visit. They should easily be able to provide you with the links to the OFA site for their dogs. Ask for the registered names and we can help you. The last thing you want to do is fall in love with dogs without proper clearances - if they have puppies on the ground you will lose your mind if you're like most people


----------



## Joerg Winter (May 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I emailed the breeder (Cobrador Kennels), asking him for sending me links to the OFA certifications or the names of his dogs so that I can look them up on the OFA database. After the breeder had replied quickly (within hours) to other questions beforehand, I haven't gotten a reply to that request, which I sent 2 days ago... 

If I get a reply from him, I will post it here. Otherwise, it does not look like...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for updating us. It's always nice to know how things are going. Let us know if we can help you with anything else. Just wanted to give you an "atta boy" for taking your time and doing careful research before giving anyone your hard earned money. A good breeder is a resource for the life of the dog and a safety net for the dog as well. Totally worth the wait. Good luck with your search.


----------



## alfi (Dec 16, 2017)

Joerg Winter said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are considering to get a Golden Retriever puppy from Cobrador Kennels in Chilliwack, BC. The breeder makes a good impression on us. However, it is difficult to find any information online about them...
> 
> ...


Hi, I was wondering if you ever heard anything back from this breeder? I went on the website Contact Support but it is no longer valid. After seeing their ad posted elsewhere I noticed the same phone number as https://countryretrievers.com/ 

We are from the lower mainland and looking for a golden retriever but finding it very overwhelming! Did you end up getting one elsewhere?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Perhaps they changed their name? I'd be cautious with this breeder. There are no dogs listed under that kennel name belonging to the breeder on k9data. I'll try an OFA search too https://www.ckc.ca/Choosing-a-Dog/PuppyList/Breeder.aspx?id=29&breedcode=RTG


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

These are all of the goldens retrievers ever listed on OFA under the Cobrador prefix. None of Breeding age had full certifications and I'm fairly certain the older ones belong to another breeder. That might be why they had to change their kennel name https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search...nd_year=&rptdte=&btnSearch=Begin+Search#breed


----------



## Red Dogs (Jul 11, 2013)

I have had 2 beautiful, awesome golden retrievers from Redgold in Chilliwack, although I think her litters are spoken for well in advance. (My latest girl is turning 7 on the Dec 31st which is my 3rd golden from Redgold) Well worth checking out her website.
Good Luck.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Off the top of my head, I would look at Zaniri, Rio Ranch and Goldnguns Retrievers all in B.C.


----------



## egm.x209 (Dec 28, 2017)

They have changed their name to “Country Retrievers”
I have a Goldador from Cobrador which is a mixture of black lab and golden retriever. She is 1.5 year and we have never had any health problems with her whatsoever. She is absolutely beautiful and her temperament is perfect for our family. Super smart dog and loves the outdoors.
We asked to see all the vet papers when we picked her up and we were shown them no problem. Full bill of health.
The breeder was very friendly and helpful!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

egm.x209 said:


> They have changed their name to “Country Retrievers”
> I have a Goldador from Cobrador which is a mixture of black lab and golden retriever. She is 1.5 year and we have never had any health problems with her whatsoever. She is absolutely beautiful and her temperament is perfect for our family. Super smart dog and loves the outdoors.
> We asked to see all the vet papers when we picked her up and we were shown them no problem. Full bill of health.
> The breeder was very friendly and helpful!


You may not know that OFA clearances are not the same thing as vet papers- vets are wonderful to rely on but just getting an ok from a vet to breed two animals isn't best practices, nor does it satisfy any group in the world's CoE that I am aware of so not just GRCA but any other country too would have more requirements than just a vet ok.


----------



## Golden Labrador Fan (Jan 24, 2018)

*Cobrador Retrivers/ Country Retrievers*

Hello,

I bought a male puppy from Tony and Larissa Garcia (owners of Cobrador which looks like they closed and are now called Country Retrievers,they used to have a twitter and instagram account showing the owners with the dogs.. very suspicious why they suddenly take all that down if they have a good reputation over the years.) back before they started this kennel in 2008. My dog was a mix of their Golden Retriever Benji and their other dog a chocolate labrador called named Lulu I think. Anyway Lulu was 2.5 years old when she had puppies. I think they were starting off then but had no papers as mine was a mutt. Tony and his wife were starting their young family and were very nice when we bought the puppy, seemed like a regular family living in the countryside wanting to sell the puppies. Within the first few months he had mites because his immune system (from his mom was too weak according to the vet) he healed up and I was hoping that was the last health issue he would have. I really loved my dog, he was lovely strong dog with a great personality and very smart. I trained him all by myself but upon 3.5 years old he was diagnosed with lymphoma cancer.. I extended his life through chemo and made sure to give him the best of care and good quality life as I could since I had insurance for another 7 months before I had to put him down in 2012. He was only 4 years old. Completely heartbroken.. I never felt such pain and extremely upset because he was so young. I didn't own another dog until 2015. I did call up the owner sometime ago just to let him know my dog had lymphoma because I thought it would be good for him to know what happened to one of the dogs and the health issues. I wasn't wanting compensation, and thought he would be more empathetic about my loss but the Tony got very very defensive and annoyed on the phone saying he takes his business very seriously and was not sympathetic of the loss of a family dog. After that I would never trust this breeder.. If they don't have papers DO NOT go with them.


----------



## Golden Labrador Fan (Jan 24, 2018)

egm.x209 said:


> They have changed their name to “Country Retrievers”
> I have a Goldador from Cobrador which is a mixture of black lab and golden retriever. She is 1.5 year and we have never had any health problems with her whatsoever. She is absolutely beautiful and her temperament is perfect for our family. Super smart dog and loves the outdoors.
> We asked to see all the vet papers when we picked her up and we were shown them no problem. Full bill of health.
> The breeder was very friendly and helpful!


Looks like they don't have legit OFA papers per Prism golden and Archermom's response. I wish you and your goldador doggy all the best, I really loved mine..as you can see it's been 5 years and I still can't really let it go. Wish you have many healthy years together.


----------



## egm.x209 (Dec 28, 2017)

Golden Labrador Fan said:


> egm.x209 said:
> 
> 
> > They have changed their name to “Country Retrievers”
> ...


I am so sorry to hear you lost your pup  that must have been heartbreaking. I can totally understand it being hard to let go, they really become family. 
Did you ever hear of any other health issues with the other pups in the litter?


----------



## Golden Labrador Fan (Jan 24, 2018)

egm.x209 said:


> I am so sorry to hear you lost your pup  that must have been heartbreaking. I can totally understand it being hard to let go, they really become family.
> Did you ever hear of any other health issues with the other pups in the litter?


Thank you. He was like my shadow and definitely family. Will always have a special place in my heart. I did ask that question but Tony said no and that there was never any major health issues with any dog he had ever sold and when I asked about my dog's parents Benji and Lulu, he said they were still going strong. But then again I would take what he said with a grain of salt. I believe he no longer owned Lulu or Benji when I had asked him about them but knew where they were. He was just being very defensive and adamant his dogs had no health issues at all. I realized there was no point conversing any longer with him.


----------



## golden.ggmsh (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi there, 

I got my golden retriever at cobrador kennels back in the beginning of 2016. We found them through kijiji and corresponded with someone who works there, but not directly with Tony. We briefly met his wife and kids and they are lovely people. We got the impression that they seemed to be really busy and didn't spend quite enough time making sure we had everything we needed. My pup was the last to be picked up from his litter and he was a bit of a runt and had to be under treatment and supervision, but nothing major. Upon one of our visits to the vet, they found that he had a heart murmur, but barely of the lowest degree and hardly noticeable. He's 2 and a half now, weighing at 65lbs, strong and healthy. He's also got a few missing adult pre-molars, but it doesn't stop him from eating everything in sight! His gut seemed to be really sensitive when he was younger, but it's not a problem now and he'll eat just about anything (if it doesn't digest, he'll still poop it out or chunder it up). Cobrador kennels recommended the kibble brand Canadian Naturals (something with salmon, i forget), but we've switched over to First Mate (Australian lamb) and his fur got much silkier and his temperament improved. His father is Benji, but i forget who the mother is. Here's an instagram account with mostly (if not all) just photos of him if anyone wants to see what he looks like https://www.instagram.com/golden.ggmsh/ He's calm and submissive (aside from the puppy energy). He's also fearless when it comes to loud noises and approaches things with caution if he has to. I don't know if it's just him, or if benji/mum came from a line of hunting dogs. 

Bottom line about Cobrador Kennels/Country Retrievers (?): it seems like they're really nice and genuine people. I'm still not sure if their breeding standards were up to par. Considering that they relocated shortly after, it wouldn't be surprising to me if they were just really busy dealing with other life things (they've got at least 4 kids) and didn't have the time to meet all my needs.


----------



## Stone (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello all. I had to join tonight after reading about Cobrador/Country Retrievers just so I can share what I'm going through right now. We rescued a 3 year old Golden, our very first one, and two years ago she passed away at the ripe old age of 15...spending a wonderful 12 years with us. She was our first Golden and we fell in love with the breed. We were looking for another Golden puppy, but many of the other well known breeders in our area had long waiting lists for the next available puppies. Cobrador happened to have a litter, and when we went for a visit, they seemed very friendly and nothing really got our guard up (we dealt with Scott and not with Tony directly). We decided on a beautiful female and brought her home on October 7, 2016. Her CKC papers came a few months later.

A few weeks after we brought her home, there was something wrong with her bowels. We took her to the vet, and after some testing, found out that she had Giardia. She probably got this from the farm in Agassiz where Cobrador was located at the time. We gave her the medication and didn't think too much of it. She is now 1year and 10 months old, and she goes to doggy daycare once a week...once a month she goes twice. Last Friday, she came home from daycare slightly favoring her back right leg. I thought maybe she was a little too wild with her dog friends during daycare...but when she started limping on Saturday, I decided to bring her to the vet today.

Our vet evaluated her joints and gait and we decided to x-ray her. We got the worst news possible. It was clear on the x-rays that her right hip was malformed and that she has hip dysplasia. The ball of that hip isn't even round, and there are numerous bone spurs already formed. The socket didn't look like it was big enough to fully fit the ball like it does on her left hip. The vet is going to evaluate her again in a couple of weeks...but he is 100% sure that she will need a complete right hip replacement at some point. We do have insurance for her...but we were told that the operation will probably cost around $8-9k.

I tried to get in touch with Cobrador/Country Retrievers today, and looked up their phone number on their website. When I called the number, the man who answered the phone told me that I had the wrong number. I asked him if he was Cobrador or Country Retrievers, and he said he wasn't associated with any of those and I had the wrong number. When I told him that his number is the phone number on the website of Country Retrievers, he had no explanation. To me, this is shady as heck.

We've grown to love our dog...she is an exceptional dog with a major health issue. Our struggle right now is that considering the extent of the shadiness of this breeder that we are now discovering, who knows what other serious health issue she might suffer in the future? I have no faith in the breeding practices of this kennel anymore...and I somehow doubt they have or are even interested in maintaining any history of their lines to give us any idea of what to expect.

Just wanted to share this as there isn't a lot of information on this breeder to be found...and being rookies to buying purebred dogs, we didn't do our due diligence before jumping in. My two cents is to be very wary about this breeder. The sudden name and location change that occurred after we bought our puppy seems like a red flag as well. There are many other reputable breeders in the area, and in retrospect, there are probably great reasons why they have such long waiting lists. Lesson learned.


----------



## Golden Labrador Fan (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm so sorry that you are going through this Stone. I really hope the vets can do their best and thank goodness you had insurance like I did for mine. It looks like they have resurrected their website for cobrador/ Country Retriever. The number they have is (604) 997-5575 and the website is dated 2018. Was this the number you tried?


----------



## Stone (Jun 11, 2018)

Golden Labrador Fan said:


> I'm so sorry that you are going through this Stone. I really hope the vets can do their best and thank goodness you had insurance like I did for mine. It looks like they have resurrected their website for cobrador/ Country Retriever. The number they have is (604) 997-5575 and the website is dated 2018. Was this the number you tried?


Thank you. Yes, that was the number that I called. I did double check it last night as I thought maybe I made a mistake...but I did call the number that was listed. Really strange. I emailed the CKC to see if they can help me sort out how to contact the breeder...hopefully they can help. If this is the conduct of the breeder, at the very least, they should never be members in good standing with the CKC, IMO.


----------



## Golden Labrador Fan (Jan 24, 2018)

Stone said:


> Thank you. Yes, that was the number that I called. I did double check it last night as I thought maybe I made a mistake...but I did call the number that was listed. Really strange. I emailed the CKC to see if they can help me sort out how to contact the breeder...hopefully they can help. If this is the conduct of the breeder, at the very least, they should never be members in good standing with the CKC, IMO.


Hi Stone,

I totally agree with you. I have had this number from many years ago: 604.997.5504. 

As per the twitter account below you can see the guy in the picture is Tony. 

https://twitter.com/cobradorkennels?lang=en
https://www.countryretrievers.com/

I met him and his wife when I got my beloved dog back in 2008. I contacted CKC last night after reading your post on the forum. I want them to review this breeder.. he used to sell pure bred labradors and now he has switched to golden retrievers but they really should review his membership. I don't see him as CKC registered for Country Retrievers per his website. Only for Cobrador Kennels which has permanently closed.

Good luck with everything but honestly having talked to him since my dog passed was no help at all.. just made me more upset by the whole situation.


----------



## Stone (Jun 11, 2018)

Thank you, Golden Labrador Fan. Take care.


----------



## Stone (Jun 11, 2018)

Just thought I'd update in order to be fair to Cobrador/Country Retrievers...

Thanks to the CKC, Tony did reach out to me this week, and we were able to have a good conversation over the phone. It sounds like he has had troubles over the past year, ever since moving his operation, with the person who designs his website. The phone number on the website was not correct, apparently, and the incorrect information has since been deleted.

I never did meet Tony when I first purchased my puppy, so I didn't have any impression of him. The move, name change, and wrong information on the new website gave a bad impression; but I am glad that I was able to talk to him and sort things out. Sounds like the sire has OFA certification, but the dam doesn't...more than likely the him dysplasia is from the dam's line? I've given him that information and hopefully it will help prevent future heartaches.

Also wanted to thank Golden Labrador Fan for contacting the CKC...I'm sure that helped me get in touch with Tony.


Cheers.


----------



## KD21 (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi there, 

We found this post while researching Scott Janzen in Chilliwack who were looking to get a labradoodle from and thought we would share our experience here since this thread helped us greatly. Although he does not advertise as Cobrador Kennels when the red flags started to pop up we called the City of Chilliwack and they provided Cobrador Kennels as the business license name at his residence where we saw the puppies. When we asked if this was his name he said it used to be but not anymore. Fortunately public information exists and he renewed his license under Cobrador Kennels for 2021 leading us to this tread. We believe it is the same Scott mentioned in Stone's post. We didn't interact with a Tony. 

Our experience was similar to others. Scott was great at answering our questions, quick to respond, great on the phone. When we saw the puppies and met him in person he was also great. No high pressure selling and was able to answer our questions. He showed us what looked like legit OFA papers and we were fairly sure we found our girl. 

Fast forward to closer to pick up day when we confirmed we would get copies of the OFA papers - as others have mentioned this is standard - and he said that he would show them again but not provide copies or let us take pictures. This was very fishy as this is even something you can search up. When we said it was common to provide this he then got very defensive on the phone and asked if we were calling him a liar. When we eventually told him we looked on the OFA website and couldn’t find his registration under Cobrador Kennels he then said mixed breeds don’t need to have OFA which makes us believe it was fake papers we saw and just a way to try and make more money hoping no one asks to see them. 

As this was getting fishy, we also confirmed we would get proof of vaccinations and vet records (also standard) he then said he self vaccinated them. HUGE red flag and not mentioned before when he said they had been to vet and up to date on shots and deworming. Good breeders always take their dogs for vaccinations at the vet. It’s a corner that’s concerning to cut. Usually it’s a sign that they are either improperly vaccinated or not at all. 

He did say she went to the vet for a check up and we asked for their vet information and to see their vet records. He said he would show us a hard copy as before but wouldn't let us have a copy... We knew the vet name so called the vet but couldn't get details without his permission which he refused to give for the vet to share details about our possible puppy. He kept pressuring us to just come and pick her up and pay. All of this led to the above call to City of Chilliwack and finding out his address is that of Cobrador Kennels and this thread. 

We have no idea if the puppies would have health issues but from what we can see the connection to Cobrador Kennels and all the red flags with him as a breeder make us very concerned. We will not be taking one of his puppies and as sad as we are about it I hope others find this and make sure you get proof even if the questions are being answered. Bad breeders get no sympathy from us and we learned a lot through the process. 

I'm not sure if they are breeding goldens or full labs anymore but he did mention a litter of golden doodles coming in fall 2021. We also saw his ad just now on Kijjii. He wouldn’t let us see the mother (chocolate lab) and he said it was because she was already in the kennel in prep for go home day so we have no idea her condition. 

He is known to the SPCA in chilliwack but very sadly as there are no laws around bad breeders they can’t do anything. 

It looks like they are getting more fishy in their practices not better I strongly suggest anyone reading this to stay away from this “breeder”. We learned our lesson and will stick to the long waiting lists for a reputable breeder. 

Thank you for everyone who shared their stories. So sorry to everyone who had health issues with their puppies. It took us 3 years since the passing of our last to even consider a new puppy and would not wish any heart break on anyone. Hope this thread reaches some others and praying the puppies we saw live long happy lives.


----------



## SummerHa (Jun 17, 2021)

KD21 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We found this post while researching Scott Janzen in Chilliwack who were looking to get a labradoodle from and thought we would share our experience here since this thread helped us greatly. Although he does not advertise as Cobrador Kennels when the red flags started to pop up we called the City of Chilliwack and they provided Cobrador Kennels as the business license name at his residence where we saw the puppies. When we asked if this was his name he said it used to be but not anymore. Fortunately public information exists and he renewed his license under Cobrador Kennels for 2021 leading us to this tread. We believe it is the same Scott mentioned in Stone's post. We didn't interact with a Tony.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your info!

I was trying to make an e-transfer for the puppy deposit and found the account name is Cobrador Kennels . My curiosity led me to search on the web and found your message on the forum. After viewing your words, I found myself is lucky enough to cancel the transaction.

I just want to confirm is the Scott you've contacted with the address on Prairie Central road in Chilliwick?


----------



## justjess1313 (Dec 1, 2021)

n


----------



## justjess1313 (Dec 1, 2021)

Hello,

I recently bought a mini goldendoodle from Scott at corridor kennels and I was overly excited to receive my puppy and didn't do the proper checks. My puppy is now 5months old and I'm inlove with her but she has grown to be bigger than what she was suppose to be (which is fine, more to love) but she is very very timid and scared around men specifically and has had a few health issues already. She doesn't fully resemble a golden doodle anymore (although she is the cutest thing) I contacted Scott asking to see what the father looked like to get reassurance that maybe my puppy was just growing differently. He has not replied and it has been a few days. I have already spent over 1000$ on medical and she is not even 6months old and she also had to spend 1month of her puppy life already in the cone of shame... Have you heard back from them yet ? or is it somewhat of a lost cause trying to contact them? I just want to know what I'm getting into at this point so I can be prepared both financially and emotionally.


----------



## JD1 (9 mo ago)

justjess1313 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently bought a mini goldendoodle from Scott at corridor kennels and I was overly excited to receive my puppy and didn't do the proper checks. My puppy is now 5months old and I'm inlove with her but she has grown to be bigger than what she was suppose to be (which is fine, more to love) but she is very very timid and scared around men specifically and has had a few health issues already. She doesn't fully resemble a golden doodle anymore (although she is the cutest thing) I contacted Scott asking to see what the father looked like to get reassurance that maybe my puppy was just growing differently. He has not replied and it has been a few days. I have already spent over 1000$ on medical and she is not even 6months old and she also had to spend 1month of her puppy life already in the cone of shame... Have you heard back from them yet ? or is it somewhat of a lost cause trying to contact them? I just want to know what I'm getting into at this point so I can be prepared both financially and emotionally.


Hi there! I was curious as to what medical problems you have had already? We just purchased a mini golden doodle a couple weeks ago… I was also curious once I sent my etransfer and noticed it went to “cobradore kennels” (not at all mentioned in their kijiji ads). I was curious to see pictures of their previous litters since he told me it wouldn’t matter because it was the moms first litter. Looking back now and reading these posts, there are all the red flags and I am so worried! We just lost our amazing 14 year old golden doodle a month before purchasing this little cutie and can’t bear anymore heartbreak. 
Their ad also said the parents were on site, but when we arrived they were “out on a car ride with his wife” and we couldn’t see them. I feel so stupid. We dealt with Scott and he seemed very nice and knowledgeable and was so gentle with her when he washed her. I don’t know what to think, I am praying for the best with this litter.


----------



## JD1 (9 mo ago)

Stone said:


> Hello all. I had to join tonight after reading about Cobrador/Country Retrievers just so I can share what I'm going through right now. We rescued a 3 year old Golden, our very first one, and two years ago she passed away at the ripe old age of 15...spending a wonderful 12 years with us. She was our first Golden and we fell in love with the breed. We were looking for another Golden puppy, but many of the other well known breeders in our area had long waiting lists for the next available puppies. Cobrador happened to have a litter, and when we went for a visit, they seemed very friendly and nothing really got our guard up (we dealt with Scott and not with Tony directly). We decided on a beautiful female and brought her home on October 7, 2016. Her CKC papers came a few months later.
> 
> A few weeks after we brought her home, there was something wrong with her bowels. We took her to the vet, and after some testing, found out that she had Giardia. She probably got this from the farm in Agassiz where Cobrador was located at the time. We gave her the medication and didn't think too much of it. She is now 1year and 10 months old, and she goes to doggy daycare once a week...once a month she goes twice. Last Friday, she came home from daycare slightly favoring her back right leg. I thought maybe she was a little too wild with her dog friends during daycare...but when she started limping on Saturday, I decided to bring her to the vet today.
> 
> ...


I am so curious, how has your precious dog fared since this post?


----------



## Bonejo (2 mo ago)

I just registered this account. Thought to share my experience too. They are selling bernedoodles on kijii now. I called scott and he says he normally breed golden retriever and this is the first time they breed bernedoodles. he sounds nice on the phone and asked me to visit this Sunday. good thing I search their address and found this post.


----------



## Cnith (4 mo ago)

I don't trust any breeder that sells mixes. That alone is a pass for me.


----------

